# My biological nitrate remover



## nomel (Jul 20, 2009)

*I decided to install a new nitrate remover into my tank. It's the "Water Hyacinth" brand...seems like it's working great, although, I think I'll need to trim it soon.*

*Had to raise the light up a bit to give it room. It's sitting under a window, so I set the light aside and open the blinds.*









*It does take up some space in my 35 gallon tank, but the fish seem to love it, swimming around inside the roots and snacking on any leaves that dip into the water.*










From wikipedia, "One of the fastest growing plants known, water hyacinth reproduces primarily by way of runners or stolons, which eventually form daughter plants ... vigorous growers known to double their population in two weeks."









*Also, I have a fern sitting behind the tank and let one of the creeping roots make its way into the water where it sprouted an underwater root cluster.*


----------



## shadetreeme (Oct 11, 2010)

That is pretty cool... I am thinking about growing some plants in the back of my tank, that way I won't forget to water them. :lol:


----------

